# Movie of the Year (2012)



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2012)

**

Your favorite movie of 2012.

Mine is Flight.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

The Avengers. Followed by The Grey.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 23, 2012)

My top 5 for this year:

1. Shame (though I'm not 100% sure it's 2012)
2. Skyfall
3. Cosmopolis
4. Ted

...and that's it.
Yet to see Looper and Argo though.


----------



## Kid (Dec 23, 2012)

The Avengers followed by Lawless


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Hard to choose, but I think I have to go with Life of Pi.


----------



## martryn (Dec 23, 2012)

I honestly believe that you can't determine the best movie of 2012 until halfway through 2013.  You have to have time for the films to digest and for you to mull over them.  Plus, Django Unchained hasn't come out yet.  There are films I've seen but can't weigh in on yet, like The Hobbit, Wreck-it Ralph, and Rise of the Guardians, and then films I haven't seen yet but want to, like Argo, Looper, etc.

I can give you a ranking on the films I've weighed in on thus far.  If you're accounting for time, my top five so far would be:
1.  Avengers
2.  Dark Knight Rises
3.  The Cabin in the Woods
4.  Hunger Games
5.  Prometheus

But this isn't any real ranking as of yet.  This only gets us through like.... June.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 23, 2012)

Kid said:


> The Avengers followed by Lawless



Thought I was the only perosn in the world who liked lawless


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Thought I was the only perosn in the world who liked lawless



It's definitely up there for me this year.



I feel like I might be the only one who liked Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2012)

barely saw any


Avengers


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2012)

I haven't seen most of the films I've wanted to yet but DKR was probably the best film of the decade.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2012)

For me it is _Avengers_. Haven't seen even close to all of the movies I wanted to though. 

I am pretty sure there was another movie this year I really liked but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

The Raid.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2012)

Huey how can you betray Nolan?


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2012)

This year was one of the good years IMO.

Dark knight Rises was my fav.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2012)

The Raid
How to Survive a Plague


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2012)

The Hobbit
Lincoln
Argo
Avengers 
The Perks of being a Wallflower


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Thought I was the only perosn in the world who liked lawless





Gnome said:


> It's definitely up there for me this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I might be the only one who liked Cloud Atlas.



I loved Lawless. Cloud Atlas didn't do anything for me. It had too much plot filler to me. I know every character storyline serve a person to the message of the movie but some of the storyline wasn't interesting. Could have been a lot better.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

I've still got a handful of films to watch before I can make a definitive list, but as of right now it's:

*Life of Pi
*The Raid
Skyfall
The Cabin in the Woods
The Avengers


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2012)

The Master was my favorite this year

I'll post more when I can really reflect and think on films that came out this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

Looper, The Master and Lawless, i guess


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've still got a handful of films to watch before I can make a definitive list, but as of right now it's:
> 
> *Life of Pi
> *The Raid
> ...


Cabin in the woods came out this year? Oh shit that might be my #1


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 23, 2012)

The Hunger Games


----------



## Stringer (Dec 23, 2012)

This year it's _War Witch_, an amazing film.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 23, 2012)

My top 10 of the year (so far)

1.The Dark Knight Rises
2.Life of Pi
3.The Hobbit part 1
4.The Raid
5.Skyfall
6.Moonrise Kingdom
7.Rust & Bone
8.The Perks of Being A Wallflower
9.Amour
10.Flight

Honorable Mentions : Chronicle, Dredd, End of Watch, Cabin in The Woods, Avengers

have yet to watch The Master, Seven Psycopaths, Argo, Lincoln, and Silver Linings Playbook, though...and i thought Cloud Atlas was overrated...it wasn't bad by all means, but i got in it thinking i'd see movie of the year material (given the hype and the trailers...)


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 23, 2012)

Cinder said:


> This year it's _War Witch_, an amazing film.



thnx for the heads up!!the premise kinda piques my curiosity..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2012)

The Raid was the best film I saw this year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2012)

the raid is 2011 you disgraceful noobs


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Its between the Master and Amour.
Haneke and PTA are the best in Europe and US so they win by default.
Holy Motors is close behind.
Havent seen Pieta, Django Unchained, Killing them Softly, Life of Pi and Cloud Atlas.

All in all these films are kind of the cream of the crop of an excellent year for films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> the raid is 2011 you disgraceful noobs


Came out here in 2012


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2012)

This year is a tough one, but I'll give it to Skyfall.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (Dec 23, 2012)

The Hobbit
Skyfall
The Avengers

Also the only 3 movies I saw this year


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

The Raid was definitely the best action/fight movie for me this year, but best movie? I dunno...........


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2012)

The World said:


> The Raid was definitely the best action/fight movie for me this year, but best movie? I dunno...........



Sadly, thats all it matters for some people.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

Why does it have to be more than that?


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2012)

It's not enough to satisfy my jimmies


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't decide between Dredd, Skyfall, Life of Pi, and Cloud Atlas.  Each of those movies had something that captivated me.  Skyfall was one of the most enjoyable Bond movies for me.  Watching Pi struggling to survive was rather awesome in Life of Pi.  Dredd was just incredible.  Cloud Atlas's vision was superb and I adored the two futuristic settings.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2012)

The Impossible
The Avengers
JUDGE DREDD
Brave 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes I liked it, but it lacked something.



PROMETHEUS 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes the story SUCKS but Ridley Scott came back and it was really freaking well done!



The Hobbit 1: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it was pretty cool but too freaking digested. And felt like the same thing over and over again.



Life of Pi It was cool but, it didnt move me like it moved others.
Skyfall
THE MASTER


There you go.


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2012)

The Hobbit
Lincoln
Avengers

Wow, I only watched a few movies this year.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2012)

Avengers for me.

movies I watched this year:
Avengers
TDKR
Underworld Awakening
Resident Evil Retribution


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

Nightblade, dont give your money to the people that make those awful Resident evil movies, also underworld? come on man, you are better than that.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

Avengers was the best one this year. The Dark Knight Rises comes close to second.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

*The Hunger Games*
_Wrath of the Titans_
*The Avengers*
Snow White and the Huntsman
Brave
_The Amazing Spiderman_
*The Dark Knight Rises*
Total Recall
The Bourne Legacy
*Lawless*
*Cloud Atlas*
_Skyfall_
*Life of Pi
The Hobbit*

Bold were a hit for me. And Italicized were a miss. Everything else was okay.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't see too many movies in the theater.  Avengers, Amazing Spider-Man, The Dark Knight Rises, Skyfall, and I saw Hunger Games on DVD.  Out of those I would pick The Avengers as the best.


----------



## TGM (Dec 27, 2012)

1. Dredd
2. Cloud Atlas
3. Lincoln
4. The Avengers
5. Seven Psychopaths
6. The Amazing Spider-Man
7. Magic Mike
8. The Raid: Redemption
9. Chronicle
10. Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2012)

Cant tell if people are trolling when they say Resident Evil..


----------



## TGM (Dec 27, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Cant tell if people are trolling when they say Resident Evil..



The previous four are just dumb fun flicks that would have never made it close to my top 10. The new one was actually really good. Very creative, and single-handedly corrects a ton of the mistakes made by the previous movies.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 27, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises
The Avengers
Wreck it Ralph
Perks of Being a Wallflower
Life of Pi

Just naming the ones I've bought or going to buy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

updating my list

- Life of Pi
- The Raid
- Skyfall
- The Cabin in the Woods Django Unchained
- The Avengers Dredd


----------



## TGM (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> updating my list
> 
> - Life of Pi
> - The Raid
> ...



Hell yeah.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2012)

I would give a list but I watched over a dozen of movies this year. I can't even remember the movies I seen in the spring.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

to me it was a the dark knight rises followed by avengers.

honorable mention Life of Pi


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 28, 2012)

lol Dredd? How is Dredd seriously in people's top 10? I mean it was good but NO PLOTLINE whatsoever.


----------



## Kid (Dec 28, 2012)

Think Like a Man was also fucking awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Stunna is lying is not old enough to see Dredd nor Django .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol Dredd? How is Dredd seriously in people's top 10? I mean it was good but NO PLOTLINE whatsoever.


Simple plot =/= no plot


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2012)

James Bond said:


> The Raid




The Raid says "Fuck your plots! Here's an excuse for people to die, again, and again, and ag-...".


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

TDKR easily.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 29, 2012)

Avengers-saw it 3 times in the theater, really blew everything else away. By far the most entertaining movie of the year, but I am a big marvel fan so that made it more special. 

Have yet to see The Hobbit, Lincoln, and some of the other more recent movies getting Oscar praise which I am sure I will enjoy. I saw a ton of movies both that released this year and from the previous year so it is hard to remember. I liked a lot of the ones mentioned already. 

Jiro Dreams of Sushi was the best documentary, really hope it wins an Oscar.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2012)

1. Looper
2. Warriors of the Rainbow: Seediq Bale
3. The Master
4. Gangs of Wasseypur
5. The Raid
6. Django Unchained
7. The Grey
8. Prometheus
9. Dredd
10. Cosmopolis

HM: The Dark Knight Rises, Clod Atlas, Haywire
Haven't Seen: Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Luna (Dec 29, 2012)

I enjoyed many movies this year. So, in no specific order:


Dredd


Life of Pi


The Avengers


Wrath of the Titans


Skyfall


Rise of the Guardians


Prometheus


The Dark Knight Rises


The Amazing Spiderman


The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


Django Unchained


Hunger Games


Wreck-It Ralph


Les Miserables


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

Time for another list update:

- The Raid
- Skyfall *Rurouni Kenshin*
- Life of Pi
- The Cabin in the Woods Django Unchained
- The Avengers Dredd


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2013)

If I absolutely had to choose favorites for this year, I'd probably do it by which ones I got the most entertainment from. So,

1. Avengers
2. The Cabin in the Woods
3. The Hunger Games


----------



## Hebe (Jan 1, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises, for me.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 1, 2013)

1. Hobbit
2. Dark Knight Rises
3. Les Miserables.


----------

